# Problem configuring canon i255 printer



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2006)

I atlast got hold of drivers for my printer, Canon xnu i255. I just configured and started it. But, when I send test page to the printer I get the following error message


> A print error occurred. Error message received from system:
> 
> cupsdoprint -P 'CanonPrinter' -J 'KDE Print Test' -H 'localhost:631' -U 'root' -o ' multiple-document-handling=separate-documents-uncollated-copies orientation-requested=3' '/usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps' : execution failed with message:
> client-error-not-possible


Can anybody help me out here?


----------



## eddie (Feb 6, 2006)

Does this help?
*www.cups.org/articles.php?L291+I0+TFAQ+P1+Q


----------



## mehulved (Feb 6, 2006)

Maybe I have given wrong URI. Is there anyway to check which port is the printer connected to?


----------



## eddie (Feb 6, 2006)

If it is a USB printer then the command lsusb passed as root should show you the port the printer is connected to.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 6, 2006)

It is detected by Ubuntu on parallel port 1. So, I did configure it right in Knoppix too. Now, in Ubuntu even after proper setup, it is shown as ready, whenever I give print a test page command, nothing happens at all. There is no response from the printer.


----------



## eddie (Feb 6, 2006)

Upload your /etc/cups/printers.conf and /etc/cups/cupsd.conf some place. Also is the module for parallel port loaded? Check with lsmod and see if a module named "parport" is loaded or not.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 6, 2006)

I did 'lsmod' and parport_pc is present.



> /etc/cups/printers.conf
> 
> # Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.23
> # Written by cupsd on Monday 06 February 2006 02:17:55 AM IST
> ...





> /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
> 
> ########
> ######## Server Identity
> ...


----------



## eddie (Feb 7, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> It is detected by Ubuntu on parallel port 1. So, I did configure it right in Knoppix too. Now, in Ubuntu even after proper setup, it is shown as ready, whenever I give print a test page command, nothing happens at all. There is no response from the printer.


Did it work in Knoppix? How many parallel ports do you have on your system? Do you have proper permissions on /dev/lp0? Change LogLevel in cupsd.conf to debug2 and then try printing again. After it fails, check in /var/log/cups/error_log to see what errors it gives.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2006)

It doesn't work in either. 
I have only 1 parallel port on my computer. 
Yeah I have proper permissions.
I will try what you've suggested and check.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2006)

Here the result of error_log


> I [06/Feb/2006:20:31:07 +0530] Listening to 7f000001:631
> I [06/Feb/2006:20:31:07 +0530] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
> I [06/Feb/2006:20:31:07 +0530] Configured for up to 100 clients.
> I [06/Feb/2006:20:31:07 +0530] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.
> ...


If you can find anything do tell me. I can't understand if antything is going wrong.


----------



## eddie (Feb 7, 2006)

looks like you didn't restart cups after editing cupsd.conf. you need to do that.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2006)

Tried that but still no response from the printer.


----------



## eddie (Feb 7, 2006)

i meant that changing the LogLevel to debug2 will only work after you have restarted cups. Now there should be extra entries in error_log. I would like to see those entries. Also post the output of 
	
	



```
ls -l /dev/lp0
ls -l /dev/printers/0
```


----------



## eddie (Feb 7, 2006)

I searched for this printer and all the hits I am getting, tell me that this particular printer is a USB one. Are you sure it is connected to Parallel Port?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2006)

/dev/lp0 had permission or read and write and not execute. /dev/printer/0 or anything similar doesn't exist.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2006)

All right then I will try to check every USB port. I can't check it physically as the back of my PC isn't reachable now.


----------



## eddie (Feb 7, 2006)

Just turn on the printer and then pass the command lsusb. It should tell you the USB port, the printer is connected to. If Ubuntu is using udev then you can also launch udevmonitor in a terminal window and then start the printer. It will give you even more verbose output.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 7, 2006)

OK somehow the printer got autodetected now. Its on USB 1. Thanks a lot out there. I dunno why it wasn't detected at first. But, still whenever I give print a test page command, there's no response from the printer.


----------



## eddie (Feb 8, 2006)

Did you change the URI? Time to post printers.conf and error_log again. Please don't attach them here. Instead upload them some place and then just link them here.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2006)

Here they are
*rapidshare.de/files/12761245/printer.conf.html
*rapidshare.de/files/12761676/error_log.html
inform me if the second file is wrong
Hope you can access rapidshare or else tell me any other sites where I can upload my files.


----------



## eddie (Feb 8, 2006)

Hmm..Didn't get much info there. Lets try once again. Change the LogLevel from debug2 to debug in cupsd.conf. Delete error_log and restart cups. Try printing again and then send me error_log again. Remember to restart cups only after you've deleted error_log.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2006)

Here the new error_log *rapidshare.de/files/12767810/error_log.html


----------



## eddie (Feb 8, 2006)

> D [08/Feb/2006:02:12:19 +0530] [Job 4] /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj: No such file or directory


Is the driver properly installed?
What does "ls -l /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonbj" give you?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2006)

I get the correct driver name in the printer properties. BTW, I can't find the file you're asking for. In /usr/lib/cups/filter/ I can find following files with similar names:- pstoplx, pstoraster, commandtocanon.


----------



## eddie (Feb 8, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> BTW, I can't find the file you're asking for. In /usr/lib/cups/filter/


Looks like the package that you installed, installs driver in a different location to what CUPS is looking for. run "updatedb" and then "locate pstocanonbj" to find where the filter is.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2006)

I did as you've asked me to do but "locate pstocanonbj" doesn't give any results. It just executes but there's no output at the console.


----------



## naveenchandran (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't know much abt these
I think you can try *localhost:631
on ur browser


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2006)

Tried your solution naveenchandran but it asks for cups password. Will look at that too after sometime.


----------



## eddie (Feb 9, 2006)

You definitely seem to be missing some part of the driver. Did you install all the packages for your printer from here?
*www.canon.co.nz/products/printers/colour_bj_printers/i250_drivers.html
Also I found this link
*www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/canon-list/2005q1/002031.html
Even though it is about i250, it *should* work with i255 as well. Give it a try.

To enable CUPS web interface in Ubuntu, have a look here.
*ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/13/enabling-cupsys-web-admin-interface/


----------



## mehulved (Feb 9, 2006)

I installed the files as of what I saw in the second link provided by you. So, now I can see pstocanonbj. Still no respons from the printer.


----------



## eddie (Feb 9, 2006)

eddie said:
			
		

> Delete error_log and restart cups. Try printing again and then send me error_log again. Remember to restart cups only after you've deleted error_log.


Time to repeat the cycle


----------



## mehulved (Feb 10, 2006)

Sorry I can't do today as I am checking out new mandrake 2006 and opera 9PR2. New opera is mind blowing. Am using its inbuilt torrent feature. So, I can't boot into Ubuntu today. Will repeat the exercise tomorrow and post it out here. 
Thanks a lot for your efforts.


----------

